# Fuel Card



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

While using my fuel card the pump asked me to enter my driver number. I entered my phone number and it declined. Does anyone else know what that number is?


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That's the PIN number !
> Get from your dashboard after you activate your card.


It asked for the pin, the mileage and the driver number. Should that be entered twice?


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It has only asked me for pin & mileage.


I entered both of those. Then it declined at driver number.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

This month


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You know you gotta have 200 rides for the month before it unlocks!?
Your rewards will start next month provided you reach the 200 rides mark this month.


----------



## Kmiles (Jun 2, 2015)

The driver number can be viewed through your account. 

Assuming you've activated the thing. Goto rewards, click the card, click "show pin code"


----------



## DelSol (Jul 16, 2015)

I activated my card. Tried using it at the pump but it asked for driver number and odometer miles. I figured the "Driver Number" is the PIN #. They should say that. I didnt realize we had to key the ordometer miles. The UBER instructions seemed to differ. 
It bothers that their instructions are never clear and that their help tab is truly unhelpful. Glad this forum exists.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

It had instructions and then they disappeared but I used another gas station and it worked


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You know you gotta have 200 rides for the month before it unlocks!?
> Your rewards will start next month provided you reach the 200 rides mark this month.


Once you receive the card you can activate and use it right away. From that point you have to complete 200 rides per month to keep it active. However I have heard from people these are just words. As long as you don't buy more gas than your earnings they will not deactivate the card. I do this part-time and I can tell you I do not complete 200 riders per month and I qualified for the card and have used it. My limit however was only $100 some say theirs is $200 to start.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

F that card you know that Uber is getting some kind of benefit from it. They are making money from chevron or Mastercard for you spending your paycheck before you get it. I've qualified for it last month and this month I'm not going to get it. COSTCO is premium gas and is cheaper than the maximum 15cent discount. You can also get free lunch when you go inside and eat samples from all the grandma's in there. Win win. They have the cheapest water and best toilet paper/ paper towels. Kirkland vodka is grey goose for $20 big bottle. I love Costco


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Once you receive the card you can activate and use it right away. From that point you have to complete 200 rides per month to keep it active. However I have heard from people these are just words. As long as you don't buy more gas than your earnings they will not deactivate the card. I do this part-time and I can tell you I do not complete 200 riders per month and I qualified for the card and have used it. My limit however was only $100 some say theirs is $200 to start.


I do it part time and my spending limit is 100 as well. I don't believe the 200 ride thing because I didn't do 200 rides last month and they sent the card to me. As far as this month goes I'm only at 60


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Adbam said:


> F that card you know that Uber is getting some kind of benefit from it. They are making money from chevron or Mastercard for you spending your paycheck before you get it. I've qualified for it last month and this month I'm not going to get it. COSTCO is premium gas and is cheaper than the maximum 15cent discount. You can also get free lunch when you go inside and eat samples from all the grandma's in there. Win win. They have the cheapest water and best toilet paper/ paper towels. Kirkland vodka is grey goose for $20 big bottle. I love Costco


Dude, you know that the Uber Card savings are in addition to your Costco savings right? If you qualify for it you should use it. It's not a lot of savings but it will be in addition to your Costco savings... The one doesn't cancel the other out.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

You won't get 15 cents off Costco and they don't take Mastercard credit.....yet


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Adbam said:


> You won't get 15 cents off Costco and they don't take Mastercard credit.....yet


You won't get 15 cents at most gas stations but it IS something. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Costco can be 30 cents cheaper than chevron and your giving a benefit to Uber and spending your paycheck before you get it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Costco can be 30 cents cheaper than chevron and your giving a benefit to Uber and spending your paycheck before you get it.


Just wow, uber hands you a fuel card with no credit check, a card you can use on a day when you are low on money, a card you can use after a long trip to the middle if nowhere and you can't find a cheap gas station,

Uber actually offers us something good and people still talk shit.,


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Have you looked at Uber'a rewards? They are all junk. What makes you think this one is better? You can't deduct gas and mileage off your taxes. Uber is begging me to get the card. I have received 5 texts about it.

I'm no Uber noob if Uber tells you about a busy day or event it won't be. Do the opposite of what Uber says. They lower my rates and tell me they are doing me a favor. They include the srf in any guarantee. If this card was so good and Uber is so nice why do you need 200 rides to qualify?

Don't get me wrong this is the best "deal" they have offered us. Looking at the other deals offered that isn't saying much.

I was trying to help drivers by telling them Costco is cheaper no matter what. Im pro driver!

Why is Uber begging me with spam texts to get the card? Begging me to spend my check before I get it? There is only 1 possible answer....they are making money off it.
I have never been spam texted about any other reward.
If we made 3/4 a mile of what a cab makes (like we used to) I would be a faithful Uber minion.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Adbam said:


> spending your paycheck before you get it.


When you use your normal credit card, you are spending your paycheck before you get it, actually you are spending money you may never have..

And don't get me wrong, the uber fuel card sucks in a few ways, many of the gas stations with the cheapest gas don't take credit cards, like Arco for example,

my point is when you are low on money or you need gas right now and you can't find a cheap gas station, the uber fuel card will help you in a time of need and save a little money at the same time,

Just keep the card for an emergency, but don't use the card for everyday use, that would be crazy..


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I use it for every fuel up including the stops I make at King Soopers where we accumulate points (10 cents per $100 spent on food). If I can save even fifty cents on a fill up why wouldn't I? I can also see exactly how much my weekly gas expenses are vs what my income is. To me, this is a benefit as my actual earnings are a bit more obvious and it inspires me to drive smarter. Don't start in with the depreciation and other long term expenses like oil changes! I know.

I agree with you AdBam when you say it's a bogus benefit. If you're doing 200 rides per month you are basically full time and deserve a financial bonus at the very least. In that sense the gas card savings is an absolute joke compared to the 10% bonus you get from Lyft. Even the 10% is kind of a joke. Full time anybody deserves at least health insurance.

All said, it's a take it or leave it kinda thing...

Painfreepc makes a number of other good points about the potential benefits.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess I am crazy because I use the card everyday. I used to purchase fuel with a debit card from the account my Uber earnings goes to. Lots of places here have 1 price cash or card. I like my bank statement having deposits and now fewer withdrawals.


----------



## francispierrevil93 (May 11, 2017)

Kmiles said:


> The driver number can be viewed through your account.
> 
> Assuming you've activated the thing. Goto rewards, click the card, click "show pin code"


How do you find it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You trust Uber to be a credit card company?
Really?

Are you crazy?


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I use the fuel card with no problems. Why would I use any other form of payment? If Uber wants to front me the money for gas then give me a discount on it then I am going to take advantage of it. What does Uber get out of it? Motivating drivers to get out there and drive. I know those fuel bills are coming and I want to make sure I get a direct deposit too. Why spend $30 out of my bank account to fill up on a Friday and wait to get paid by Uber on Wednesday for the fuel I bought with MY MONEY on Friday? Fill up on Friday on Uber's dime and pay them back as I drive over the weekend. Win Win in my book.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NCHeel said:


> I use the fuel card with no problems. Why would I use any other form of payment? If Uber wants to front me the money for gas then give me a discount on it then I am going to take advantage of it. What does Uber get out of it? Motivating drivers to get out there and drive. I know those fuel bills are coming and I want to make sure I get a direct deposit too. Why spend $30 out of my bank account to fill up on a Friday and wait to get paid by Uber on Wednesday for the fuel I bought with MY MONEY on Friday? Fill up on Friday on Uber's dime and pay them back as I drive over the weekend. Win Win in my book.


Had many taxi corporate accounts I had to turn down because I had no gas money,

you get the point of having the uber gas card, many on the forum don't get it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I cancelled my fuel card. I got slammed with a $158.25 fraudulent charge and Uber's response is, "we have disputed the charge with the merchant." I'm done with the fuel card and if they don't make it right with this fraudulent charge, I'm done with Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I cancelled my fuel card. I got slammed with a $158.25 fraudulent charge and Uber's response is, "we have disputed the charge with the merchant." I'm done with the fuel card and if they don't make it right with this fraudulent charge, I'm done with Uber.


Yes.
And, as previously stated ... many here don't get it.

I require a minimum amount of trust with my bank, and their 'credit' cards.
I have NO trust of Uber.
I don't want to do "banking" business with them.

There are just some things that don't mix:
Sleeping with a co worker,
buying a car from a friend,
lying to your doctor, or lawyer, 
borrowing money from your boss.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

funny, whenever I used my fuel card it asks for none of that lol. I just swipe it and pump gas!

but I only use my fuel card in case im broke, I kinda keep that as a last resort insurance policy.


----------

